# Super High Intensity Training!



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

The brink zone guy has a great website....


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 7, 2012)

you'll grow like a mother f***er!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Video is private...



no its not.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> no its not.



if you click on the words "youtube video" above the video then it will take you to the source.

... meant to quote exle


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

weird, I just click play and it works for me?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> weird, I just click play and it works for me?


 

It was saying private at first...

But now it's working...

Now it's saying private again...

Weird...


----------



## Voices (Feb 7, 2012)

Priceless...


----------



## tballz (Feb 7, 2012)

That was hilarious....

Does anyone else think Will Brink looks like Rob Helford from Judas Priest?


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 7, 2012)

I just now noticed this Natural Forum...I'll try to add some content soon! THanks


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> weird, I just click play and it works for me?



Works fine for me.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 7, 2012)

works for me,too


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 8, 2012)

bingo


----------



## mooner (Feb 15, 2012)

it can work,but not glibly.


----------



## birket (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

sounds legit


----------



## Ellien (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## hulklion (Feb 22, 2012)

well done!


----------



## mssimpsons (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried peak fitness training?


----------



## Wrekem (Jun 4, 2012)

so high intensity interval training is HIIT...so this is....SHIT for short? just clearing this up...


----------

